# Man blows himself up trying to kill a spider



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Genius!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...blows-himself-up-trying-to-kill-a-spider.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote from the picture: "It is not known if the spider survived" - that is SO Far Side


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

He was so not thinking... poor guy.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Rookie..................... He'll know to use real explosives next time.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Somewhere there's a spider having a good laugh. I guess, since he survived this guy won't be up for a Darwin award.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Sounds like a gag on a three stooges episode.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats why you light the aresol first and point the flame at the spider everyone knows this!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

HURRY UP natural selection....


----------

